# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร วอดำ วอแดง ic-200new ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้ค่ะ.

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสารIc-200new. แรง7.4w. แบตทนทาน 3,000 แอมป์ ส่งไกล5-7กิโล. ■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.ถามสอบได้ค่ะ ใจดีค่ะ. มีทั้งเครื่องแดงเครื่องดำ:ราคาเท่ากัน เป็นของใหม่100% ทนทาน
■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.ถามสอบได้ แบตทนทาน.
ช่องแดงมี80 240-260MHz
ช่องดำมีปกติ 136-174MHz
●สามารถตั้งกันคนอื่นดักฟังได้ ตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้ 
■มีบริการหลังการขายพร้อมสอนวิธีการเล่นวิทยุ ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน.
เล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักพอดีมือ 
●โปรโมชั่นพิเศษ!ซื้อ2เครื่องขึ้นไปมีราคาส่ง.
《ขายถูกเพราะเป็นสินค้าสั่งเกินมา2ตัวเลยขายให้ราคาต้นทุน
●สินค้ารับประกันทุกตัวมีปัญหาภายใน1เดือนเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)
■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน

▪เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร ▪รปภ. ยาม. อปพร.
▪พนักงานบริษัททั่วไป.
▪ออกทริปเที่ยว มอไซต์ รถยนต์
▪ปั่นจักรยาน เข้าป่า เข้าค่าย ▪เดินเขาเที่ยวฯ 
▪ธุรกิจครอบครัว 
▪ช่างเดินไฟ ช่างยนต์ ช่างฯลฯ
▪การรถไฟ การไฟฟ้า 
▪อุตสาหกรรม ยานยนต์
▪เกษตรกร 
▪โรงงาน 
▪ห้างสรรพสินค้าฯ

●อุปกรณ์ที่มากับเครื่อง.
•ตัวเครื่อง
•แบตเตอรี่
•หูฟัง
•ที่ชาร์จ
•สายคล้อง
•กิ๊บหนีบ
•น็อตใส่กิ๊บ
•เสาอากาศ
•คู่มือการใช้งาน

■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน
●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้.

■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทม กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx ', '91', '124700765', 'null', '294933', maskedLinePayload)"> กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx น่ะจร้า... 

••สั่งซื้อสินค้าทางLineได้ค่ะ••
สนใจทักID LINE= 0945705507

●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,btsจตุจักร,สนามหลวง,ประชาชื่น,สะพานควาย,เตาปูน,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้ รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. 
■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทม กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx ', '91', '124700765', 'null', '294933', maskedLinePayload)"> กดเพื่อดู Line: xxxxx นะจร้า
●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางไปรษณีย์ได้.

■โปรดอ่านข่าวดี!ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้"เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ

••สั่งซื้อสินค้าทางLineได้ค่ะ••
ID LINE= 0945705507 ( ID ) 
Tel. = 0945705507
Tel. = 0886444610

----------

